# Dumb question



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I am going to Orlando next May, with my daughter and grandson. Obviously, as I live In Spain , I have a Spanish driving license. Anyone here experienced driving in the USA on a Spanish license but not Spanish? Also, do the Spanish have an international driving license ?

I’ve always used my UK license before 
Thanks


:israel:
Why is there an Israel waving man and no other nationali?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Good question.

I had to convalidate my Spanish driver's licence in Thailand, and when I turned up with a UK passport there was a lot of head scratching and muttering going on.

In the end I had to go to the Spanish embassy and get a sworn translation of the licence.

The Thai officials seemed quite happy with that. They are similar to the Spanish when it comes to appreciation of stamps and seals.

But yes, you can (an should) get a IDP from Trafico. Info here:

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/permiso-internacional/


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Megsmum said:


> Why is there an Israel waving man and no other nationali?


Wasn't there a Canada waving smiley?

looky look here he is! :canada:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need an international driving licence when driving in USA if your country's licence is not in English


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Actually it depends on the state, but Florida is one of the states that requires the international driving permit.

I get one every year and it's really easy to do. You need the application form, proof of residency, a photo, and the original and a photocopy of your Spanish license. Make an appointment online and show up. You pay the fee right there (with a credit card), and they hand you the international driving permit. Done in less than half an hour.

Be sure to take your Spanish licence with you to the States along with the international driving permit. You need them both.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Actually it depends on the state, but Florida is one of the states that requires the international driving permit.
> 
> I get one every year and it's really easy to do. You need the application form, proof of residency, a photo, and the original and a photocopy of your Spanish license. Make an appointment online and show up. You pay the fee right there (with a credit card), and they hand you the international driving permit. Done in less than half an hour.
> 
> Be sure to take your Spanish licence with you to the States along with the international driving permit. You need them both.


Great thanks very much. I’ll get onto that....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I’ve just been online. But I can’t see anything re permiso internacional? Can you remember what the form is called? 

I’ve followed the link from here

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...ermiso_internacional_conduccion_Ingles_v2.pdf

To here

https://sedeapl.dgt.gob.es/WEB_NCIT_CONSULTA/solicitarCita.faces


Appreciate any help


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is no such thing as a 'dumb question'. The term nearly always refers to a question many people want to ask but refrain from doing so for fear of being thought dumb themselves!

For what it's worth, I drove rental cars in Canada on my UK/EU licence with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't know about that Mary, what about- If we are descended from apes, why are there still apes?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> :israel:
> Why is there an Israel waving man and no other nationali?


Perhaps the forum owners subscribe to that country. Love your *new* plural of the word 'national'


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Don't know about that Mary, what about- If we are descended from apes, why are there still apes?


You claim to be descended from Irish but there are still Irish!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Use this link. Unfortunately it's only in Spanish. Scroll down to where it says Impreso Oficial, and click on the language that you deal with best. That will bring up a PDF of the form you need. You can print it and fill it in by hand. Fill in the first two sections with your personal info, and in the third section tick the box in the center row that says_ solicitud de permiso international_. 

The second link you posted is where you get your appointment at the traffic office. Choose _Tramites de Oficina_, then _Area: Conductores_. Next, fill in your personal info and then you'll be able to choose from the available appointments. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Perhaps the forum owners subscribe to that country. Love your *new* plural of the word 'national'


Fat fingers


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Don't know about that Mary, what about- If we are descended from apes, why are there still apes?


Not really a dumb question. Anyone asking it obviously never met my OH's ex-husband and is also blissfully unaware of the current occupant of the office of POTUS.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Not really a dumb question. Anyone asking it obviously never met my OH's ex-husband and is also blissfully unaware of the current occupant of the office of POTUS.


You, as a person who cares much about animals, should be ashamed of yourself insulting those "dumb" animals by comparing the POTUS with them.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Don't know about that Mary, what about- If we are descended from apes, why are there still apes?


Some apes discovered the joys of drinking tea, and evolved into the British.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

angkag said:


> Some apes discovered the joys of drinking tea, and evolved into the British.


Or one can replace the words "tea" and "British" with "Guinness" and "Irish"


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Use this link. Unfortunately it's only in Spanish. Scroll down to where it says Impreso Oficial, and click on the language that you deal with best. That will bring up a PDF of the form you need. You can print it and fill it in by hand. Fill in the first two sections with your personal info, and in the third section tick the box in the center row that says_ solicitud de permiso international_.
> 
> The second link you posted is where you get your appointment at the traffic office. Choose _Tramites de Oficina_, then _Area: Conductores_. Next, fill in your personal info and then you'll be able to choose from the available appointments.
> 
> Hope that helps!


It did thanks. I was on the right track just the wrong part of the page. Thanks very very much


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> There is no such thing as a 'dumb question'. The term nearly always refers to a question many people want to ask but refrain from doing so for fear of being thought dumb themselves!
> 
> For what it's worth, I drove rental cars in Canada on my UK/EU licence with no problem whatsoever.


As have I, but apparently only if the license is in English, otherwise need an international license.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

angkag said:


> Some apes discovered the joys of drinking tea, and evolved into the British.


I have always considered myself British, being Dorset born and bred, however I have never in my entirely life drunk a cup of tea. The very aroma repels me.

So I count amongst either a) amongst the 'some apes' you mention or b) have descended from a different animal species altogether.

The latter is often unkindly said about people from rural Dorset in the last century....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I have always considered myself British, being Dorset born and bred, however I have never in my entirely life drunk a cup of tea. The very aroma repels me.
> 
> So I count amongst either a) amongst the 'some apes' you mention or b) have descended from a different animal species altogether.
> 
> The latter is often unkindly said about people from rural Dorset in the last century....


I tried, & tried to drink tea. Just to make my mum happy.

Like you I can't even stand the smell of it.

My mum used to say that I'm not English because I didn't drink tea.

One day she'll be right


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I tried, & tried to drink tea. Just to make my mum happy.
> 
> Like you I can't even stand the smell of it.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to find that others can't stand the smell or taste of tea. I don't drink beer or whisky either.


----------

